# [SOLVED] Sandisk Cruzer Edge



## BazzieD (Jan 12, 2012)

I recently aquired a sandisk cruzer edge with a digital photo frame(xmas present), I used it first for moving some files, great all good until i came to clearing it to put some photo's on it, it asked me if i wanted to delete all files?, I said yes, now my computer dosen't even know when i've plugged it in. Is this situation redemable, or, should i just go and get a new one?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Sandisk Cruzer Edge*

Have you tried the device in other USB ports or another PC?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Sandisk Cruzer Edge*

With the drive plugged in go to Start/Run and type *diskmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the *Disk Management* window do you see your Flash Drive? Maybe it is now *Unallocated* space? If so, it needs to be Right clicked and Formatted FAT32.
If it is not listed in* Disk Management*, with the drive plugged in, go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the Device Manager, do you see any devices with yellow marks or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers. Do you see an *Unknown* Device? If so, right click it and *Uninstall* it. Now, unplug the Sandisk and restart the computer. When the computer finishes loading, plug the drive into the _Back_ USB port of the computer not the front or through a Hub as these ports are weaker (a different one if you have a choice) You should get a new hardware wizard. If you don't see it in Explorer then follow the first steps.


----------



## BazzieD (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Sandisk Cruzer Edge*

Thanks for your help, it is now up and running again. I'm just a bit thick when it comes to computers!! Thanks again.


----------

